# [Solved] Power on by MCE Remote?

## Silmano

I've got a Zotac ZBOX ID-84 with the remote configured via lirc as:

```
LIRC_DEVICES="devinput"
```

Using XBMC, the remote handles almost all the inputs without problems, but I would like to set the power on button on the remote to actually power on the zbox. Any idea how to achieve that?

This is the remote that came with the ZBOX:

http://media.bestofmicro.com/C/M/342598/original/Zotac_remote.jpg

Should it be configured in any other way that "devinput"? I wasn't able to find the manufacturer or what driver to set in lirc.

SOLUTION: It seems you have to suspend/hibernate the PC instead of power it off. With suspend/hibernate and the remote correctly installed, works without problem. You can find how to fully install the zotac remote here: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7291578.html#7291578Last edited by Silmano on Wed Apr 17, 2013 8:14 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## lexflex

Hi, 

Some thoughts, though I don't have the same motherboard. 

I did not manage to get "power on" working, but I can resume from suspend using my MCE remote (so this works if you make  xbmc suspend and not actually power down.)

You have to select what device is allowed to wake the system ( per usb port, make sure it is pluged in into the right one).

You can check if any "resume after suspend" is activated using :

```
 cat /proc/acpi/wakeup
```

or per usb-port:

```
cat /sys/bus/usb/devices/usb2/power/wakeup
```

To activate, you need something like:

```
 echo enabled > /sys/bus/usb/devices/usb2/power/wakeup
```

where usb2 is the usb my remote is plugged in to ( note that this is important: switching the usb port around will make iresume stop working...)

You have to do this every time after boot I think, so add it to local.d .

Hope this helps ( although I might have to check the exact settings if this doesnt seem to work for you).

Alex.

Ps: also check if the BIOS-settings allow for "wake on USB" or something like that

----------

## Silmano

Wouldn't these changes let the remote wake up the system with any button?

The idea is to have just one button power up the system, so you don't accidentally sit in the remote and power it up.

----------

## lexflex

Mmm, never thought about that, and I do not know why or why not,  but : no, it does not react to any other button.

Only the power button.

Alex.

----------

## depontius

I resume-from-suspend also, and that only happens on the power button, not on the others.  My IR receiver also has a light that flashes when it's receiving input, and though my TV remove makes that light flash, I've never had "remote-crosstalk".

----------

## Silmano

Via lsusb I got the following:

```
Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0471:20cc Philips (or NXP)

Bus 003 Device 003: ID 04f3:0103 Elan Microelectronics Corp. ActiveJet K-2024 Multimedia Keyboard

Bus 004 Device 002: ID 8086:0189 Intel Corp.

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub
```

Where Philips is the IR receiver. I've tried with /sys/bus/usb/devices/usb2/power/wakeup, but it doesn't seem to be that device. Any idea how to know which one is it?

----------

## depontius

 *Silmano wrote:*   

> Via lsusb I got the following:
> 
> ```
> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0471:20cc Philips (or NXP)
> 
> ...

 

You've got to enable wakeup both on the specific device, and on the correct USB device in /proc/acpi/wakeup.  You may have only done half the job.  "cat /proc/acpi/wakeup".  Then you have to figure out which device in the latter maps to what you've already enabled in /sys/bus/usb/devices.

----------

## Silmano

 *depontius wrote:*   

> You've got to enable wakeup both on the specific device, and on the correct USB device in /proc/acpi/wakeup.  You may have only done half the job.  "cat /proc/acpi/wakeup".  Then you have to figure out which device in the latter maps to what you've already enabled in /sys/bus/usb/devices.

 

In /proc/acpi/wakeup I got already all USB enabled by default, sorry for not telling before. I've managed to suspend to RAM and wake up without many problems, but is it possible to do so from a cold boot? That is, turn on the PC with the remote instead of waking up from S3/S4?

----------

## depontius

 *Silmano wrote:*   

>  *depontius wrote:*   You've got to enable wakeup both on the specific device, and on the correct USB device in /proc/acpi/wakeup.  You may have only done half the job.  "cat /proc/acpi/wakeup".  Then you have to figure out which device in the latter maps to what you've already enabled in /sys/bus/usb/devices. 
> 
> In /proc/acpi/wakeup I got already all USB enabled by default, sorry for not telling before. I've managed to suspend to RAM and wake up without many problems, but is it possible to do so from a cold boot? That is, turn on the PC with the remote instead of waking up from S3/S4?

 

I don't believe that's possible, at least not without Secret Sauce built into the motherboard and/or power supply.

----------

## lexflex

 *Silmano wrote:*   

>  *depontius wrote:*   but is it possible to do so from a cold boot? That is, turn on the PC with the remote instead of waking up from S3/S4? 
> 
> I don't believe that's possible, at least not without Secret Sauce built into the motherboard and/or power supply.

 

Indeed, as depontius says, I also don't think that is possible, thats why we resume from suspend. 

From a powerconsumption point-of-view it doesnt really matter though; Only thing is you cant completely remove power because then it would be a cold boot again...

----------

## depontius

In the early days of building my dedicated mythfrontend, I plugged it into my Kill-O-Watt.

Turned "off" it chewed right around 10 watts.  (Perhaps that should be "powered-up then shut down.")  When suspended it chewed 11 or 12 watts.  I'm not sure what was in that 10 watts, at least some of it was keeping the green LED lit on the back of the ethernet jack, and I'm sure that there were other things in there half-alive.  But moving from there to suspend looked like a nit.

----------

## lexflex

Indeed your NIC and the ability to "wake on lan" takes some power ( not just the LED itself  :Smile:    ).

So switching that of in the bios might still safe you some watt's....

----------

